# Need help to figure this out



## newatthis (Mar 31, 2022)

hello,
I have made solution of muriatic acid and added chlorine to get platinum group metals from dpf filters. I now have greenish solution. I am cementing out with zinc. during cementing process, I had black powder forming good then came white crystal substance or off white per say. I have not seen this before. Can someone please give me the knowledge I am needing to fix or salvage this please


----------

